# Brighton



## Catrina Austin (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi planning a trip to Brighton 2nd week in August. Anyone know any good spots?


----------



## Readyartbrut (Aug 3, 2015)

Marina Drive is a popular wild camping place, we stayed there for a night or two last year, cant see it changing.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Aug 3, 2015)

Out near the university is Stanmer park. I have seen vans parked there but have not done it myself.


----------



## Catrina Austin (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks. Marina drive is right on the seafront? Will try both places. Finding it hard to get any sites close by.


----------



## RossRoss (Aug 4, 2015)

try the east park, near the golf course, no parking restrictions! and walking distance to the marina for shopping surplies


----------



## Canalsman (Aug 4, 2015)

RossRoss said:


> try the east park, near the golf course, no parking restrictions! and walking distance to the marina for shopping surplies



This now has parking restrictions in effect unfortunately ....


----------



## Catrina Austin (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks. Think we'll try out Madeira Drive 

and see what happens!!


----------



## 1 Cup (Aug 6, 2015)

*marine drive*

We went through Brighton Tuesday. marine drive and there is new temp fencing in place... £2 per hour parking Brighton
Your need large level er as the camber drops away :drive:
We went on to Worthing instead,  parked on side road behind cocks restaurant,  free parking in residents bay, restricted for 2 hour's. left for home at 1.30pm and no traffic warden:wacko:


----------



## Catrina Austin (Aug 12, 2015)

Anyone know if we can park overnight in Asda at the marina??


----------



## gazza280 (Aug 12, 2015)

Readyartbrut said:


> Marina Drive is a popular wild camping place, we stayed there for a night or two last year, cant see it changing.



50.8213094,-0.0981474
Sheepcote valley. Entrance road to Caravan club site. Easy access to Brighton town centre. Stopped here a lot.



50.8151752,-0.0976003
B2066 Roedean Road. Quiet Road. Stopped here a few times. 


50.814540, -0.110847
Far end of Madeira Drive. On the seafront at the end of Volks Railway and the nudist beach. I have stayed here a few times, never been disturbed but apparently there is a dogging site nearby, so entertainment is laid on for free. Apparently just don't flash your lights a lot, if you know what I mean.
Also free parking from 6pm to 10am 


50.818860, -0.131149
Near the pier on Madeira Drive. After 6pm till 8am. Further down Madeira Drive it is cheaper during the day and you can stay longer. Harvester on same road, so all you can eat breakfast £4.99, always a bonus. Easy access to Town centre
 

50.834512, -0.100295
Top of Wilson Avenue near the Racecourse.


50.824795, -0.180549
Hove Street but can be busy. Right next to the Beach in Hove. Behind King Alfreds.


50.817472, -0.122654
Kings Rd / Kingsway. Can be busy. If you park up during the day you might need to register your phone or card to pay any parking charges as they are due to stop taking cash soon. 


I have occasionally parked in some wide side roads but you must be in stealth mode so as not to annoy residents. In stealth mode you can find loads of places, as usual just obey the rules and keep quiet and take all rubbish with you and you won't have any trouble finding somewhere.

There is always Devils Dyke outside the town very windy.

Hope this helps


----------



## Catrina Austin (Aug 16, 2015)

Thanks. We stayed one night at nudist beach end of Madeira DV where the coach parking is which was grand but moved nearer to pier the next night. Much more noise from traffic in the morning up that end! We were thinking of parking on roedean rd but wasn't sure what a single white line meant restriction wise.


----------



## Teutone (Aug 16, 2015)

gazza280 said:


> 50.824795, -0.180549
> Hove Street but can be busy. Right next to the Beach in Hove. Behind King Alfreds.
> View attachment 33081



We pass this place almost every week and the big green machine seen in the background is there more often than not. Looks quite interessting bit of kit. Wonder how much it gulps down when you drive it.


----------



## Geraldine (Aug 16, 2015)

Catrina Austin said:


> Thanks. We stayed one night at nudist beach end of Madeira DV where the coach parking is which was grand but moved nearer to pier the next night. Much more noise from traffic in the morning up that end! We were thinking of parking on roedean rd but wasn't sure what a single white line meant restriction wise.



Come over and stay at Ferring ( Worthing ) nice sea views.
Cheers
David


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Sep 16, 2015)

Sssh about Ferring,  it is one of my favourite stops.

On a recent trip I noticed many more vans than in the past and a couple looked like permanents. If this attracts attention then the restriction notices will go up as in many parts of Brighton.


----------



## Asterix (Sep 16, 2015)

Stayed at the far end of Madeira Drive a couple of times,last time it was a gypsy encampment so I just parked near them...they didn't seem to be getting ticketed so I assume no one else would. It is coach parking and you may need to move on later in the morning if a load turn up.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Sep 16, 2015)

Teutone said:


> We pass this place almost every week and the big green machine seen in the background is there more often than not. Looks quite interessting bit of kit. Wonder how much it gulps down when you drive it.


converted GREEN GODDESS about 30mph flat out at 15mpg on petrol  without the high top.


----------



## 100 T280 (Jul 9, 2016)

gazza280 said:


> 50.8151752,-0.0976003
> B2066 Roedean Road. Quiet Road. Stopped here a few times.
> View attachment 33075



Looking for somewhere to park for a whole day and possibly the night either side, (close to main railway station) and while checking google street view noticed that the height barrier appears whilst looking from certain angles, and from others appears stunted or non-existant.
Can anyone confirm...?

I'm assuming that there's old and new images mixed for whatever reason, so looks like maybe recently introduced barrier.


----------



## lebesset (Jul 9, 2016)

Moonraker 2 said:


> Out near the university is Stanmer park. I have seen vans parked there but have not done it myself.



nice quiet park , free but no facilities except some hard standings and shuttle bus into town , accepts bus passes


----------



## Deleted member 69924 (Jul 27, 2017)

Heading down there this weekend in the old van. Is Madeira still an option?


----------



## IanH (Jul 27, 2017)

Gatwick, valet parking, then an hour or two later you can fly over the B;l88dy place to almost anywhere better!!!

:danger:


----------



## SwishBanger (Jul 28, 2017)

*Free Stopover*

There is a free car park which is in Saltdean about three to four miles east from Brighton along the coast road. It is to the right of the lido and about 100 from the beach. You won't get bothered there  Its also okay for surfing, between the groynes on decent surf days. Theres also a cafe on the beach for breakfasts. Moving West towards Brighton, there is a laybay outside Blind Veterans in Ovingdean, again 100m from the beach. You won't get bothered here either, but parking can be busy as its a local free parking spot for the beach in the day. This is about a mile or two from the pier along the coast road.


----------

